# English translation database?



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

Does anyone know of good sites or anything with english translations of classical works? The only one I know of with a reasonable collection is recmusic.org, but it only focuses really on songs and is far from all-inclusive. I'm just curious if there are any out there, since obviously the music is that much better if you can understand what's being said!


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

I knew a website about Wagner's Operas and their translations. Sadly I've forgotten it, because I was there such a long time ago.

I also need the translation of Bach, Schumann, Korsakov and Borodin etc. choral/opera/lieder works ... mostly are in German, Latin and Russian.


----------



## oogabooha (Nov 22, 2011)

If you want some Wagner english translations on a webpage

this is a good place to download english Ring cycle as well


----------

